# Charles Rosen (1927 - 2012)



## Vaneyes

'Versatile fearless Charles Rosen at the piano'

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/04/07/versatile-fearless-charles-rosen-at-the-piano/


----------



## Pugg

Look what he left as legacy.....
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...erformer=charles+rosen&medium=all&label=&cat=


----------



## KenOC

I think Charles Rosen will be remembered more as an author than as a pianist.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

IMO he'll be remembered for his enviable ability to pursue both to a very high level.


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> IMO he'll be remembered for his enviable ability to pursue both to a very high level.


I really don't know what's wrong with his playing


----------



## Mandryka

Pugg said:


> I really don't know what's wrong with his playing


He has ideas, about the first movement of the Hammerklavier and counterpoint in late Chopin for example. Some music lovers don't like performers with ideas.

He made some recordings after he'd lost some technique.


----------



## Mandryka

Vaneyes said:


> 'Versatile fearless Charles Rosen at the piano'
> 
> http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2016/04/07/versatile-fearless-charles-rosen-at-the-piano/


Why do you think the article says this about Giobert Kalish? I know nothing about Kalish really, apart from the Debussy duet he did with Paul Jacobs.



> Charles Rosen was among the most versatile and fearless pianists of the twentieth century. (*His successor in that role is Gilbert Kalish*, another New York City born-and-bred pianist eight years Rosen's junior.) It is not simply the repertoire that sets him apart but the specific programs that Rosen convinced Columbia to record.


----------



## Triplets

I had read Rosen's The Classical Style and loved it for years before I ever heard his playing. I think the first recording I ever heard by him was some Bach on a cassette. The quality of the cassette was poor and left me with an unfavorable opinion. Later I heard his Diabelli Variations--still my favorite recording of the work--and was won over.


----------

